# dianabol and keto?



## nathangreaves (May 14, 2010)

im just starting my keto diet and was just wondering wether it would be worth while adding in 10mg of dianabol a day to help me recover?

ive read that 10mg dbol increases protein synthesis by 300% so i was just curious as it may keep me motivated if im not aching as much.

im going to be using an ECA stck with my diet will this affect the ketosis?

any comments are welcome

please tell me if im being a retard....


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

eca stack shouldnt effect ketosis, as for the dbol i am unsure as i dont know much about it


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

nathangreaves said:


> im just starting my keto diet and was just wondering wether it would be worth while adding in 10mg of dianabol a day to help me recover?
> 
> ive read that 10mg dbol increases protein synthesis by 300% so i was just curious as it may keep me motivated if im not aching as much.
> 
> ...


Training increases protein synthesis too , androgens will slightly up this but not anywhere near 300%.

Dbol promotes glycolysis and u won't have any carbs , does not make much sense imo


----------



## nathangreaves (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the relplies, think ill just stick with the ECA for now


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

I running this now, its weird I have got bloat with just 10mg per day. I take it first thing when rising, Im following the bridge example using 10mg of dianabol 5 days per week taking weekends off. Im only training whilst taking the dianabol, I rest at weekends, appart from the bloat im feeling very strong. I used to cycle Sust & Decca when i was at school. Im returning to the gear but I want to take the least possible. Im a Endomporph body type, i pack on muscle great but that fat too LOL. Winny is suppost to be the best for cutting but it kills the joints so I believe.

I tried Androl once OMG, It f**ked me up. Power lifters use it due to its strength promoting properties. I read the old pro's used to use 10-15mg of dbol all year round, not sure if thats a good idea, you need time to recover!


----------

